
Show HN: Best way to digest Book- and Video- learnings for entrepreneurs - elviz
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/founder-notes-tab/jjiadehbnchidnkkkfnjbpljladpdibi
======
elviz
I built a tool to fix my own issue. I like reading a lot of startup /
leadership / improvement books (and watch youtube videos and hear podcasts on
those topics as well).

I really enjoy doing that, but to learn something out of these books I have to
take notes on some key elements. Every time I review my notes I feel amazed
(because I remember again those learnings) -- but at the same time I feel sad
because I forgot those in the first place. I would need to review those notes
much more often.

That's what I do now with "Founder Notes Tab" and make publicly available for
everyone. It's still very much MVP but I would love your thoughts on this.

I created a chrome extension that shows a short "random" book note on books
that are potentially very inspiring for every entrepreneur (or those who want
to aspire being one). Also, it links to the book incase someone wants to know
more about the book in general.

-> [https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/founder-notes-tab/...](https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/founder-notes-tab/jjiadehbnchidnkkkfnjbpljladpdibi)

I will add much more notes in the next days. But I also will add video notes
(and linking the youtube videos) and podcast episodes.

It would be amazing if you can share your thoughts on this. Is this
interesting for you? Do you have the same issue I described in the beginning?

